# Controlling new Samsung speaker bar with TiVO remote



## Teddydogno1 (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a Roamio XL that I bought used about 2 years ago. It is working great. I also have one Mini that I also bought used (early 2nd Gen, I think). 

Today I installed a Samsung Sound Bar (K460) to replace using the speakers in my 3 year old Samsung JS8500 TV. It connected easily and automatically to my TV using SoundConnnect. Sounds great. My Logitech remote worked without any changes to handle the volume changes on the Sound Bar.

HOWEVER, my TiVO remote which was already also programmed to handle power and volume functions on Samsung TV does NOT control the speaker. I tried adding a different code for "A/V" setup but the 3 that "take" don't work. The other code, which I have read usually DOES work, won't "take": 1304. Pretty sure my remote is not a "learning" one as the process to enter that mode does nothing.

Next I brought down the remote for the Mini, which had been set up in another room for the Mini and another Samsung TV. THIS remote works to control the sound bar without any changes. So I'm guessing the Mini remote may be newer and have updated Samsung commands?

The bad thing about this swap is the the Mini's remote works, but seems to be sluggish or maybe less powerful. Had to be pointed right at the devices to work with them. while the remote that came with the Roamio is very "generous" and works much better.

Any thoughts on this "remote situation"? Both remotes look similar, but Roamio is shorter and a little less glossy.

Rob


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Roamio does not come in XL flavor, only a Plus (1TB) or Pro (3TB) (6 tuner, cable only)

Tivo remote code that work by using the code displayed on Tivo and the sequence to set the Vol and Mute. What Tivo does not tell you is that using the Tivo + Pwr and that same code would set the power on/off.


----------



## Teddydogno1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry for the wrong name...been a while since I shopped TiVO. It is a Pro 3TB 6-tuner unit.

So is there a remote that will have the power/range of the Roamio's remote and also the expanded Samsung codes? (I know that this is probably difficult to answer with assurance given the limited info I have available).

Rob


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Teddydogno1 said:


> The bad thing about this swap is the the Mini's remote works, but seems to be sluggish or maybe less powerful. Had to be pointed right at the devices to work with them. while the remote that came with the Roamio is very "generous" and works much better


The Roamio remote would be operating in RF mode while the Mini remote would be working in IR mode unless you pair it with the Roamio in RF mode.

Scott


----------



## Teddydogno1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Is there a TiVO Remote guide somewhere that shows all of the remotes, their capabilities and how to identify them?

I am looking to pick up a Slide Pro to use for downstairs which should hopefully control everything there with the good performance of the Roamio native remote.

Rob


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

For whatever it's worth, I have an earlier (I think) Samsung soundbar model, and have it successfully paired with my TiVo remote.

It seems that the TiVo remotes sometimes can have issues in being set up. A nuclear resort would be to reset the remote completely and start from square 1.

*https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/How-to-Perform-a-Global-Reset-for-my-Remote-Control*

From what I have read, it would be rare for Samsung to switch to a new code. But, if worse comes to worse, a Slide Pro remote, with learning capability, would solve the issue (I needed to do that with an earlier television).

I don't know that there is a comparative chart for the various TiVo remotes. Although I did find the following cursory info. on the Slide Pro remote, including some tips. *Set up the TiVo Slide Pro remote control*

A Slide Pro remote, as versus a standard TiVo remote, adds: remote code learning capability (for the TV power on/off, volume, mute, and input buttons), from another remote; an illuminated keyboard (when the surroundings are dark); and a slide out alphanumeric+ keyboard, with directional and search buttons. The Slide Pro remote also is heavier in the hand (but still comfortable). Note that the Slide Pro remote has _not_ been updated to do voice/VOX (which it should be, as well as adding a few extra keys for personalized functions).
​


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Any Tivo remote would only have Power, Vol -/+, and Mute programmed for the specific TV and sound device. Everything else is to Tivo only and not programmable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

You forgot Input.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> You forgot Input.


I didn't (see above).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

JoeKustra said:


> You forgot Input.





Johnny 5 said:


> Input.... Need input!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> I didn't (see above).


I was looking at post 7. My error for not using quotes.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> I was looking at post 7. My error for not using quotes.


(Just joshing you.  )


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

This sounds strange as I have a Samsung TV and soundbar that connect via bluetooth whenever I turn the soundbar on and the TiVo remote will adjust the volume the same as the TV. I don't believe I did any additional programming of the remote to accomplish this.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> This sounds strange as I have a Samsung TV and soundbar that connect via bluetooth whenever I turn the soundbar on and the TiVo remote will adjust the volume the same as the TV. I don't believe I did any additional programming of the remote to accomplish this.


That is probably using HDMI-CEC. WHich is how I have systems setup. The TiVos only control the volume/mute on the TV. But with HDMi-CEC it controls the volume/mute on my receivers and speaker bars as well.


----------



## Teddydogno1 (Oct 24, 2008)

That's the odd part to me. My Logitech remote just worked without changing anything. I'm guessing that the sound bar is accepting the same signal as the TV. When I use the Logitech to adjust the volume, the on-screen display shows on the left with Vol - and "Samsung HK-450 sound" or something like that and the volume on the sound bar goes up or down.

The TiVO remote, which USED to work, now does nothing for the volume adjustment. It used to work fine for controlling the TV volume. 

Maybe now that the sound bar is connected to the TV, the TV is ignoring volume related signals and the sound bar is processing them and pushing that info back to the TV. And the TiVO remote is not sending one it understands, so nothing happens.

Maybe the Logitech is using the "code set" 1304 (or equivalent) for Samsung which both Sammy devices understand, but the Roamio remote won't take this code so it isn't sending something the sound bar understands.

Next question, while I wait for a Slide Pro to pop up with an affordable price...would a VOX remote be an upgrade for me and also work with the sound bar? Would the Roamio Pro work with the VOX natively, or at all?

Rob


----------



## Teddydogno1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Also, I COULD hook up the sound bar to the TV using either HDMI or Optical if that would improve things. Does that make the TV respond to the volume change request and push that to the sound bar? That's what I thought would happen using SoundConnect (wireless Samsung hookup).

Rob


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Teddydogno1 said:


> Also, I COULD hook up the sound bar to the TV using either HDMI or Optical if that would improve things. Does that make the TV respond to the volume change request and push that to the sound bar? That's what I thought would happen using SoundConnect (wireless Samsung hookup).


That's my setup with a Samsung TV and Samsung soundbar, using optical. Volume on my TiVo remote (as well as the TV remote, and also a remote for a connected Samsung Blu-ray player) changes the volume on the soundbar (I seem to recall that I went through the TiVo remote setup for the soundbar, but I may be wrong and the soundbar connection may have occurred by itself, one way or another--that is, on the Samsung side and/or on the TiVo side). I'd give it a try.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Teddydogno1 said:


> Maybe the Logitech is using the "code set" 1304 (or equivalent) for Samsung ...


Try 0305


----------



## HKoytch (Oct 13, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> That's my setup with a Samsung TV and Samsung soundbar, using optical. Volume on my TiVo remote (as well as the TV remote, and also a remote for a connected Samsung Blu-ray player) changes the volume on the soundbar (I seem to recall that I went through the TiVo remote setup for the soundbar, but I may be wrong and the soundbar connection may have occurred by itself, one way or another--that is, on the Samsung side and/or on the TiVo side). I'd give it a try.


With my Samsung TV and HW-F550 Sound Bar (Anynet connection), volume works fine and so does the OFF function to power off both TV and Sound Bar. The ON function only turns on the TV and not the Sound Bar. Its weird and I haven't found a way around it so I'm forced to use the Sound Bar remote to turn on the Sound Bar. Turning on the Sound Bar with its remote does not turn on the TV.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HKoytch said:


> With my Samsung TV and HW-F550 Sound Bar (Anynet connection), volume works fine and so does the OFF function to power off both TV and Sound Bar. The ON function only turns on the TV and not the Sound Bar. Its weird and I haven't found a way around it so I'm forced to use the Sound Bar remote to turn on the Sound Bar. Turning on the Sound Bar with its remote does not turn on the TV.


You might want to check your soundbar manual. My Samsung TV turns the Samsung soundbar (connected by optical cable) on automatically, when the TV is turned on--the feature is called "Auto Power Link."* This feature is set to on by default. If your Samsung TV and soundbar have that feature or the equivalent, could it have been turned off (or never been turned on initially, by default or otherwise)? (Interestingly, turning the TV _off _does not also turn the soundbar off--instead, the soundbar turns itself off after 5 minutes of lack of signal (things are a bit different when the soundbar is in AUX mode).)

If that doesn't work for you, the TiVo remote's TV on/off button also can be set to turn _both_ the TV and the soundbar on and off. How to turn off TV and receiver with Tivo Pwr button (there are various threads here on this). Note: if your Samsung TV is set to turn the soundbar on when the TV is turned on, you may want to avoid setting the TiVo remote on/off button to turn both the TV and the soundbar on, as you then could get a conflict, with both the TiVo remote and the TV sending an on/off command to the soundbar, with the result that the soundbar turns on and then off again--in my case, I've only set my TiVo remote on/off button to turn the TV on, and then the Samsung TV turns the soundbar on under the Samsung side of life.

I hope that this helps, one way or the other--let us know.

* From my Samsung soundbar manual:

Auto Power Link
Auto Power Link automatically turns on the Soundbar when the TV is turned on.
1. Connect the Soundbar and a TV with a digital optical cable.
2. Press the (Source) button on the right side panel or on the remote control, and then select
"D.IN".
3. Press the Left button on the remote control for 5 seconds to turn Auto Power
Link on or off.
•• Auto Power Link is set to ON by default.
(To turn off this function, turn off Auto Power using the Soundbar.)
•• Depending on the connected device, Auto Power Link may not function.
•• This function is only available in the "D.IN" mode.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Those all sound like HDMI CEC functions.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Those all sound like HDMI CEC functions.


I would respond intelligently if I spoke that language.  I did check my Samsung manual and it doesn't reference CEC. But it still could be implementing it, either in the company's own form or otherwise.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I would respond intelligently if I spoke that language.  I did check my Samsung manual and it doesn't reference CEC. But it still could be implementing it, either in the company's own form or otherwise.


Each manufacturer calls it something different. For instance, Sony calls it Bravia Sync. But it is still officially called HDMi-CEC(HDMI-Consumer Electronics Control).

EDIT: I just did a search. Apparently *Samsung calls it Anynet+*.
Which is still HDMI-CEC(HDMI-Consumer Electronics Control)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Each manufacturer calls it something different. For instance, Sony calls it Bravia Sync. But it is still officially called HDMi-CEC(HDMI-Consumer Electronics Control).
> 
> EDIT: I just did a search. Apparently *Samsung calls it Anynet+*.
> Which is still HDMI-CEC(HDMI-Consumer Electronics Control)


Thanks--have educated myself about CEC a bit (it beats working, lol!).

My guess is, the implementation I have between my Samsung TV and Samsung soundbar is CEC-like (perhaps something separately developed or otherwise implemented by Samsung) but not quite CEC. As I understand it, CEC is over HDMI, and my devices are connected by optical cable. Also, my soundbar manual doesn't reference CEC or Anynet+ at all (but otherwise discusses the soundbar's automatic "cooperation" with a Samsung TV); and while the TV manual does, it notes the need for an HDMI cable between devices and discusses things a bit differently than how my TV and soundbar jointly function.

Regardless, it all gets to the same aim.


----------



## johnfasc (Dec 24, 2014)

Teddydogno1 said:


> I have a Roamio XL that I bought used about 2 years ago. It is working great. I also have one Mini that I also bought used (early 2nd Gen, I think).
> 
> Today I installed a Samsung Sound Bar (K460) to replace using the speakers in my 3 year old Samsung JS8500 TV. It connected easily and automatically to my TV using SoundConnnect. Sounds great. My Logitech remote worked without any changes to handle the volume changes on the Sound Bar.
> 
> ...


Your sound bar will not work unless you turn your TV internal speaker off and use External speaker. Don't know if that's been mentioned.


----------



## Teddydogno1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for all of the thoughts, guys. I think we're there, or nearly so!

I can confirm that my sound bar's manual has the same info that was posted by "Mikeguy" in that "Auto Power Link" only works when in "D.IN" mode, meaning Optical Cable. ON is the default setting, so it should work that way out of the box when using Optical cable. Since I am using the wireless SoundConnect right now, that doesn't work. Thus, when I turn the TV off, it turns off the sound bar, but does NOT turn the bar back on when I turn the TV on.

BUT...the bar also has a feature for wireless (Bluetooth) connections to auto-turn on. So I have now turned this feature ON.

BUT BUT...I also have now read that the wireless mode with the TV also prevent using Bluetooth with any other device (iPOD, phone, etc.) and I may want to do that once in a while, so I'll be changing over to Optical this weekend.

AND FINALLY...THANK YOU "mdavej" for the other code to try with the TiVO remote! Using A/V code 0305 worked with my Roamio remote so I can now control the sound bar volume with the remote and retain my good RF performance for controlling the TiVO!

Thank you so much for all your help, guys!

Rob


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Teddydogno1 said:


> Thanks for all of the thoughts, guys. I think we're there, or nearly so!
> 
> I can confirm that my sound bar's manual has the same info that was posted by "Mikeguy" in that "Auto Power Link" only works when in "D.IN" mode, meaning Optical Cable. ON is the default setting, so it should work that way out of the box when using Optical cable. Since I am using the wireless SoundConnect right now, that doesn't work. Thus, when I turn the TV off, it turns off the sound bar, but does NOT turn the bar back on when I turn the TV on.
> 
> ...


And so, if you're switching to optical this weekend, that should deal with the soundbar on/off issue, right (using Samsung's Auto Power Link)? Otherwise, you can add the soundbar's on/off functioning to the TiVo remote's TV on/off button, in addition to the TV's on/off operation (see the link in my earlier post -- How to turn off TV and receiver with Tivo Pwr button).

An extra advantage to all of this with the switch to the optical cable: perhaps an improvement to the sound, to your ears (candidly, I'm not too convinced of this as a major thing, for television sound--I used to have a soundbar connected to my television by a basic wire patch cord and it sounded just fine).


----------



## HKoytch (Oct 13, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> You might want to check your soundbar manual. My Samsung TV turns the Samsung soundbar (connected by optical cable) on automatically, when the TV is turned on--the feature is called "Auto Power Link."* This feature is set to on by default. If your Samsung TV and soundbar have that feature or the equivalent, could it have been turned off (or never been turned on initially, by default or otherwise)? (Interestingly, turning the TV _off _does not also turn the soundbar off--instead, the soundbar turns itself off after 5 minutes of lack of signal (things are a bit different when the soundbar is in AUX mode).)
> 
> If that doesn't work for you, the TiVo remote's TV on/off button also can be set to turn _both_ the TV and the soundbar on and off. How to turn off TV and receiver with Tivo Pwr button (there are various threads here on this). Note: if your Samsung TV is set to turn the soundbar on when the TV is turned on, you may want to avoid setting the TiVo remote on/off button to turn both the TV and the soundbar on, as you then could get a conflict, with both the TiVo remote and the TV sending an on/off command to the soundbar, with the result that the soundbar turns on and then off again--in my case, I've only set my TiVo remote on/off button to turn the TV on, and then the Samsung TV turns the soundbar on under the Samsung side of life.
> 
> ...


Samsung agrees:

Thank you for contacting Samsung Technical support. I appreciate you explaining your concern clearly.

The anynet+ feature on the TV will turn OFF the sound bar when the TV is turned OFF. We need to power ON the sound bar manually when the TV is turned OFF. This is normal operation of the TV. When the TV is turned OFF, anynet+ feature also will be turned OFF. This is the reason why the we need to turn ON the sound bar manually.

The Auto power ON feature on the Sound bar only works when the sound bar is connected with the Optical cable. This auto power ON feature will not work when the sound bar is connected with HDMI cable. To enable Auto Power Link press the Auto Power button on the Sound bar remote until 'On' is displayed on the front display of the Sound bar. Each time you press the Auto Power button it toggles between ON/OFF.

Hope I was able to help you with the information.

We appreciate your understanding!

Please click on Contact Us for more information on getting in touch with us.

Thank you for being Samsung customer!


----------



## Teddydogno1 (Oct 24, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> And so, if you're switching to optical this weekend, that should deal with the soundbar on/off issue, right (using Samsung's Auto Power Link)? Otherwise, you can add the soundbar's on/off functioning to the TiVo remote's TV on/off button, in addition to the TV's on/off operation (see the link in my earlier post -- How to turn off TV and receiver with Tivo Pwr button).
> 
> An extra advantage to all of this with the switch to the optical cable: perhaps an improvement to the sound, to your ears (candidly, I'm not too convinced of this as a major thing, for television sound--I used to have a soundbar connected to my television by a basic wire patch cord and it sounded just fine).


For now, turning on the Bluetooth Auto On (don't recall if that's what it is actually called) seems to have worked so that the bar DOES now turn on with the TV after a short delay.

The problem with the manual that came with the sound bar is that it is more of a "Quick Start" than a full manual. I ahd skimmed the whole thing, but missed a couple of key points because of where the information was. Part of it was in the installation setup and part of it was in the list of controls on the Remote.

But I think I'm good now! My use of the sound bar will only be for plain TV. It has much better sound than the built-in TV speakers and will get much louder. I think I want to turn down the subwoofer bass though. When I watch movies, I'll still be using my full A/V system (Harmon Kardon + Infinity speakers).

Rob


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HKoytch said:


> Samsung agrees:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Samsung Technical support. I appreciate you explaining your concern clearly.
> 
> ...


I'll take Samsung's explanation for, "that's just the way it is and how the tech. works."  It just seems to me that even if the television is off, initially, when it gets turned on, the anynet+ feature then also is turned on and should be able to sense the soundbar and then turn that on at well. Apparently, that's not how the tech. works--hence, the need for the separate Auto Power Link feature (but which only work with an optical cable connection).

As I mentioned before, though, there is a separate method and possibility (including for where the television and soundbar are connected by HDMI cable): simply program the TiVo remote's TV power button to turn_ both_ the television and the soundbar on (a wonderful feature of the TiVo remote: the TV power button's ability to control 2 devices).


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Teddydogno1 said:


> For now, turning on the Bluetooth Auto On (don't recall if that's what it is actually called) seems to have worked so that the bar DOES now turn on with the TV after a short delay.
> 
> The problem with the manual that came with the sound bar is that it is more of a "Quick Start" than a full manual. I ahd skimmed the whole thing, but missed a couple of key points because of where the information was. Part of it was in the installation setup and part of it was in the list of controls on the Remote.
> 
> ...


Same feeling here as to my Samsung manual as well--I've had to "piece together" some basics, most specifically, "how to turn you soundbar + subwoofer on and off automatically with your television." I would have thought that Samsung would have put that into a basic section upfront, as it's likely what everyone wants to do in setting things up.

And so you're set, whether you stay with the BT TV-soundbar connection or move over to an optical connection. Cool!

I had never had a separate subwoofer before and continually an amazed by the rumble that the thing puts out (I wasn't even sure that it was on and doing anything originally). One minute the TV is operating with a regular-type TV sound, and then an explosion or the like occurs and a movie theater-like special effect sound spreads through the room sub-woofer induced.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

HKoytch said:


> Samsung agrees:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Samsung Technical support. I appreciate you explaining your concern clearly.
> 
> ...


That is opposite of every Sony sound bar I've owned and any receiver that I've used. With HdMI CEC, turning the TV on has always resulted with the sound bar or receiver turning on.
And turning the TV off turns the bar/receiver off.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> That is opposite of every Sony sound bar I've owned and any receiver that I've used. With HdMI CEC, turning the TV on has always resulted with the sound bar or receiver turning on.
> And turning the TV off turns the bar/receiver off.


Maybe Samsung purchased a budget, scaled-back license to the CEC technology. 

I still see a way around it all, if/as needed, by programming the TiVo remote TV power button to turn_ both_ the television and the soundbar on/off.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Teddydogno1 said:


> For now, turning on the Bluetooth Auto On (don't recall if that's what it is actually called) seems to have worked so that the bar DOES now turn on with the TV after a short delay.
> 
> The problem with the manual that came with the sound bar is that it is more of a "Quick Start" than a full manual. I ahd skimmed the whole thing, but missed a couple of key points because of where the information was. Part of it was in the installation setup and part of it was in the list of controls on the Remote.
> 
> ...


Have you tried to connect the HDMI cable from the ARC/HDMI port on the TV to the HDMI/ARC port of the soundbar? That would allow the TV to control the sound on the soundbar. Since your Roamio remote already controls the TV sound, it will control the soundbar sound.


----------



## Teddydogno1 (Oct 24, 2008)

As previously mentioned, I got everything working with the Bluetooth/SoundConnect setup once I found the "hidden" setting for the sound bar to be controlled by the TV remote in that setup. 

But I also found that occasionally the sound playback through the 'bar would get messed up (choppy). When I got a new A/V receiver after Thanksgiving, I connected the TV to the soundbar with the optical cable and set it to "auto on" and again to be controlled by the TV remote. Works great and I haven't had any problems with it.

rob


----------



## compuguy (Aug 18, 2014)

Mikeguy said:


> You might want to check your soundbar manual. My Samsung TV turns the Samsung soundbar (connected by optical cable) on automatically, when the TV is turned on--the feature is called "Auto Power Link."* This feature is set to on by default. If your Samsung TV and soundbar have that feature or the equivalent, could it have been turned off (or never been turned on initially, by default or otherwise)? (Interestingly, turning the TV _off _does not also turn the soundbar off--instead, the soundbar turns itself off after 5 minutes of lack of signal (things are a bit different when the soundbar is in AUX mode).)
> 
> If that doesn't work for you, the TiVo remote's TV on/off button also can be set to turn _both_ the TV and the soundbar on and off. How to turn off TV and receiver with Tivo Pwr button (there are various threads here on this). Note: if your Samsung TV is set to turn the soundbar on when the TV is turned on, you may want to avoid setting the TiVo remote on/off button to turn both the TV and the soundbar on, as you then could get a conflict, with both the TiVo remote and the TV sending an on/off command to the soundbar, with the result that the soundbar turns on and then off again--in my case, I've only set my TiVo remote on/off button to turn the TV on, and then the Samsung TV turns the soundbar on under the Samsung side of life.
> 
> ...


I thought that feature for the tivo remotes only applied to the slide pro?



Teddydogno1 said:


> Thanks for all of the thoughts, guys. I think we're there, or nearly so!
> 
> I can confirm that my sound bar's manual has the same info that was posted by "Mikeguy" in that "Auto Power Link" only works when in "D.IN" mode, meaning Optical Cable. ON is the default setting, so it should work that way out of the box when using Optical cable. Since I am using the wireless SoundConnect right now, that doesn't work. Thus, when I turn the TV off, it turns off the sound bar, but does NOT turn the bar back on when I turn the TV on.
> 
> ...


I will have to try using that 0305 code with my parents new Samsung soundbar. The Roamio remote doesn't like that first code the suggest as well.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

compuguy said:


> I thought that feature for the tivo remotes only applied to the slide pro?


In my earlier post, I was referring to the Samsung components and their operations themselves; plus the "doubling-up" of components on the TiVo remote for the power-on button--I believe that the "doubling-up" function applies on the "regular" TiVo remote itself.


----------



## ikobi (Nov 27, 2001)

mdavej said:


> Try 0305


I have the HW-400, and this code worked for me! None of the codes 'built-in' to the Tivo worked, but 0305 did.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 4, 2002)

I picked up he Samsung HW-MM55 at Walmart for $49 on closeout. The 0305 was the code that worked. Thank You!


----------

